# Brücke über Teich empfehlenswert ?  Erfahrungen gesucht



## Reiner_ (27. Sep. 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

Seit einigen Wochen sammel ich Ideen zur Teichumgestaltung.

Eine dieser Ideen ist eine Brücke über den neuen Teich einzubringen. Diese Brücke wäre jedoch nicht nur "Just for Fun" sondern haupsächlich der Zugang zu einer Sitzecke in Nähe des Teiches. Aus privaten Gründen bin ich gezwungen die Brücke barrierefrei zu gestalten, dh. Es darf keine Stufe oder sonstiger "Stolperstein" vorhanden sein.

Mich würde jetzt interessieren, auf was ich bei der Planung einer Brücke über einen Gartenteich unbedingt beachten muss, und ob die Besitzer einer Brücke diese noch ein zweites Mal einplanen würden.

Geplante Breite 1,5 m mit  beidseitigem Geländer.  Länge mind. 2,5 m. max. 4,5 m je nach Auslegung des Teiches.

Zwischen einer gebogenen Brücke und einer geraden Brücke kann ich mich auch nur schwer entscheiden. Eine gebogene sticht optisch ins Auge, eine gerade ist für ein Kind im Rolli einfacher zu befahren.

Für eure Erfahrungnen und Hinweise wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Gruß. Reiner


----------



## samorai (27. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Brücke über Teich empfehlenswert ?  Erfahrungen gesucht*

Hallo Reiner!
Wie hoch ist denn die Differenz zwischen OT-Wasser bis Weghöhe, würde da eventuell eine gerade Brücke bei 4,5m ( Kanntholz = 14cm+ Bretter 2,4cm) +Luft von 10cm zwischen Wasser und Holz passen?
Wenn nicht eine aufgesetzte gerade Brücke (Maße währen identisch)mit jeweils vor und hinten eine angesetzte Rampe. Bei der Breite von 1,5m würde ich drei Kannthölzer nehmen(leitet sich ab vom Terrassenbau bzw.Dachbau Vollschalung, Abstand Unterbau 0,7m).
Dein Junge kann dann auch anhalten wo er will ohne Gefahr des Weiterrollen.
Den Handlauf sollte man dann bis ende der Rampen weiter ziehen, ich denke dabei an den Winter.

LG Ron!


----------



## Patrick K (27. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Brücke über Teich empfehlenswert ?  Erfahrungen gesucht*

Hallo 

wenn ich mich jemals für eine Brücke übern Teich entscheide dann nur so eine...............

https://www.google.de/search?q=pylonbr%C3%BCcke+ludwigshaAFEN&oe=utf-8&rls=net.gmx:defficial&client=firefox&gws_rd=cr&um=1&ie=UTF-8&hl=de&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=fOJFUuvPCaek4ATj8oCwBw

Gruss Obs


----------



## samorai (27. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Brücke über Teich empfehlenswert ?  Erfahrungen gesucht*

Okay, Patrick!
Wie hoch willst Du denn die Pylonen bauen?
So hoch wie Du mit Deiner Flack schießen kannst?

LG Ron!


----------



## Patrick K (27. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Brücke über Teich empfehlenswert ?  Erfahrungen gesucht*

Hallo 

ne so hoch net ganz ,  aber an die 3 meter (so lang wie die Brücke) sollten sie dann schon haben.

Es sollte dann ja auch schön aussehen 

Gruss Obs


----------



## samorai (27. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Brücke über Teich empfehlenswert ?  Erfahrungen gesucht*

Patrick, kann mann alles machen! Der Aufwand währe natürlich enorm für 2-4m Überbrückung.
Selbst das mit dem Licht würde gehen ,bei 3m Höhe.
Schreib denn mal einen Erfahrungsbericht, bin schon sehr gespannt über die Abmaße der Pylonen,der Winkel und die "Unübersehbarkeit" des ganzen.:smoki

LG Ron!


----------



## Patrick K (27. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Brücke über Teich empfehlenswert ?  Erfahrungen gesucht*

ok mach ich :smoki


----------



## Patrick K (27. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Brücke über Teich empfehlenswert ?  Erfahrungen gesucht*

Hallo 
aber mal Spass beiseite 

Ich finde eine Brücke ab einer gewissen Teichgrösse nicht nur optisch schön sondern auch sehr sinnvoll, man kann die Fische  sehr schön von oben betrachten , ein schönen Teich mit Brücke sieht man bei Bines umbau 

kuckst du https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/39059


einfach aber sinnvoll , in deinem Fall würde ich die Brücke gerade machen aber das Geländer gebogen sieht dann etwas dynamischer aus 

Gruss Obs


----------



## samorai (27. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Brücke über Teich empfehlenswert ?  Erfahrungen gesucht*

Mal den Spaß beiseite gelegt. So ein japanisches Tor als Pylonen gedacht und daran Deine Brücke(sei es eine Hängebrücke oder nur eine Normale) dann währe die Show schon sehr perfekt.

LG Ron!


----------



## Limnos (27. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Brücke über Teich empfehlenswert ?  Erfahrungen gesucht*

Hi

Soll es eine Brücke sein, über die man eine Engstelle des Teichs überqueren kann, oder nur ein Steg, der Richtung Teichmitte hinausführt? Man sollte bei der Brücke bedenken, ob sie größenmäßig zum Teich passt. Ein kleiner Teich und eine große Brücke wirken lächerlich. Bei den Maßen bis 4,5 m lang und 1,5m breit sollte es schon ein Teich nicht unter 80-90 qm sein.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Patrick K (27. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Brücke über Teich empfehlenswert ?  Erfahrungen gesucht*

Hallo 

Am besten wäre mal ein Bild vom ganzen , dann könnten wir eine Brücke einzeichnen 

Gruss Obs


----------



## lotta (27. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Brücke über Teich empfehlenswert ?  Erfahrungen gesucht*

Hallo Reiner, 
ich kann dir da leider nur von meinen Erfahrungen berichten.
Unser Steg ist zwar recht schmal, lässt sich aber sicher ebenso viel breiter, 
in dieser einfachen Art bauen...
Ich könnte mir vorstellen , dass für die Überbrückung, des Uferniveaus, auf die Art,
alles einfach zu gestalten wäre.
Mit einer Rolli überwindbaren kleinen Kante, vielleicht?

Dann zeig ich  dir einfach mal ein Foto, von unserem Steg.
  

Wie gesagt, auf diese Art , ist er  sicher verbreiterbar und mit Handlauf zu gestalten.
Unser Steg ist ca 5m lang(von Uferefestigung zu Uferbefestigung)

Ich hoffe, dass ich dir /euch,
 ein bisschen bei der Planung zur Seite stehen konnte


----------



## Reiner_ (28. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Brücke über Teich empfehlenswert ?  Erfahrungen gesucht*

Hallo zusammen,

erstmal Danke für eure Antworten.

@ Patrik: so eine Pylon oder Zugbrücke soll es nicht werden. Schließlich wohne ich nicht in einem Schloss. 

@ Wolfgang: es soll schon zur Überquerung des Teichs dienen.  Ansonsten befinde ich mich noch in der Planungsphase. Aktuell haben wir zwei Skizzen, wodurch die zwei Längen der Brücke resultieren.
Je nach Variante beträgt die zu überquerende Teichbreite 2m oder 4m. Aktuell tendieren wir zu der 2m Version.

Blöderweise habe ich auch noch einen Höhenunterschied von 25 cm im Gelände, welches sich auch auf die Lagerpunkte der Brücke auswirkt.  Mit einer geraden Brücke würde es eine lange schiefe Ebene ergeben.
Bei einer gebogenen Brücke verdoppelt sich der Winkel und dann wird es für einen Rolifahrer ohne Hilfe schon schwierig.

An der einen Seite des Auflagers wäre daher ausreichend Höhe für eine Holzkonstruktion. Schwieriger wird es an der Rasenseite. Ich muss mir das noch mal im Maßstab aufzeichnen. 

Ich stell morgen mal einen meiner Teichentwürfe ein. Die Teichfläche beträgt nach der Erweiterung ca. 35 - 40m^2.

Gibt es sonst noch grundlegende Pro und Contra für eine Brücke ?

Gruß Reiner


----------



## lotta (28. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Brücke über Teich empfehlenswert ?  Erfahrungen gesucht*

Hmmmmm Reiner, ...
Na ja, 
aber einen Versuch war es allemal wert
Trotzdem viel Erfolg, beim Bau.


----------



## Kamilah (28. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Brücke über Teich empfehlenswert ?  Erfahrungen gesucht*

Guten Morgen Reiner,

wäre es eine Möglichkeit die 25cm Höhendifferenz damit zu überbrücken, indem du von der Sitzecke zum Steg einen sanft abfallenden Weg in Bogenform anlegst.

Ich hab mir mal dein Bild geklaut. Die neu eingezeichnete rote Linie als Weg vom Steg zur Sitzecke.

LG
Bille

Edit meint:
Die Brücke also demnach gerade und nicht gebogen


----------



## jule43 (28. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Brücke über Teich empfehlenswert ?  Erfahrungen gesucht*

Hallo Reiner,
ich habe auch seit ein paar Monaten eine Brücke über meinem Teich. Wie schon gesagt, kann man die Fische wesentlich besser sehen, denn sie fühlen sich weniger beobachtet. Der Blick ist einfach schöner von der Pespektive her gesehen. Ich würde so eine Brücke immer wieder bauen. Allerdings solltest Du an ein Art Rampe denken für den Rolli.


----------



## samorai (29. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Brücke über Teich empfehlenswert ?  Erfahrungen gesucht*

Hallo Reiner!
Ich habe mal mein kleines Hirn angestrengt und folgendes kam dabei raus:
 

So z.B. würde die Unterkostruktion aussehen. Der Höhenunterschied währe überwunden und die Rampe gleich mit bei, ohne viele Veränderungen an Deinem Grundstück zu tätigen.

LG Ron!


----------



## Reiner_ (29. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Brücke über Teich empfehlenswert ?  Erfahrungen gesucht*

Hallo zusammen,

Danke für eure Überlegungen zu meinem Teichumbau und der Auslegung der Brücke.

@ Ron: kannst du mir sagen wievel Luft zwischen der Unterkante der Brückenkonstruktion und dem Wasserpegel min. sein sollte.


Gruß. Reiner


----------



## samorai (29. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Brücke über Teich empfehlenswert ?  Erfahrungen gesucht*

Hi Reiner!
Eigentlich um so höher,um so besser.Ich denke einfach mal 10cm über dem Wasser, Schnee brauch mann nicht dazu rechnen, da drunter schneit es recht wenig.

LG Ron!


----------



## koizuverschenken (30. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Brücke über Teich empfehlenswert ?  Erfahrungen gesucht*

hallo rainer, vorab nur soviel, bruecke find ich gut, aber die bruecke mindestens so hoch machen, das der groesste fisch bisch zur haelfte seiner laenge springen kann! 
ich baue schon seit 1979 teiche und es ist sicherer wenn die fische springen koennen, wie sie von natur aus wollen! sie achten nicht auf ueberhaengendes weil das im natuerlichen lebensraum zb. der karpfrn so gut wie nicht vorkommt! und ich hab bei einigen kunden mit zu tiefer bruecke schon den einen oder anderen anstoss' und dessen ergebnisse gesehen!
vor schreck springt eine __ laube auch mal das vielfache ihrer laenge!
viel spass beim bau, und nur "unkaputtbares metall verwenden, alu, kupfer und aehnliche oxidations gefaehrdete wuerd ich nicht verwenden!
hoffe es hilft etwas deinen gedanken!
herzliche gruesse 
robert


----------



## samorai (30. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Brücke über Teich empfehlenswert ?  Erfahrungen gesucht*

Na Meister Robert!
Soll das Dein ernst sein, so von Buntmetallen zureden oder war es einfach noch zu früh am Morgen.
Dann pass mal schön auf, das sich Deine Wasserleitung nicht verabschiedet, die könnte aus Kupfer sein.
Oder das Verbundrohr für Deine Fußbodenheizung,da ist Aluminium drin.
Und in den Urlaub __ fliegen kannst Du erst recht vergessen.
Von wegen Auto fahren, es zerreißt Dir bestimmt den Motorblock,wenn Du einsteigst.
Selbst Dein Fahrrad wird Dich abwerfen, falls Du deine Meinung nicht änderst.
Gebe gut auf Deine Brieftasche acht; die"zerstört" dann auch noch!

LG Ron!


----------



## Patrick K (30. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Brücke über Teich empfehlenswert ?  Erfahrungen gesucht*

Hallo Ron

Du hast wohl hier noch nicht gelesen das Kupfer im und oder am Teich auf Dauer auch höhere Pflanzen schädigt, ob die  Antimikrobielle Kupfer-Oberfläche sich auf den Teich auswirkt ist mir aber auch nicht bekannt oder Alu sich am Teich , je nach Legierung sich extrem  schnell verabschieden kann und deswegen wohl eher nicht an tragende Bauten am Wasser benutzt werden sollte

Gruss Obs


----------



## troll20 (30. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Brücke über Teich empfehlenswert ?  Erfahrungen gesucht*

Hallo Ron und Patrick,

Das Cu schädlich ist werden die meisten wissen. Das aber nur bis sich eine Patina gebildet hat. Wird diese nicht zerstört passiert auch weiter nichts mehr. Darum wird es auch für Trinkwasserleitungen benutzt.
Bei Alu ist es ähnlich, nur das die Patina zweischichtig ist, die obige löst sich nach einiger Zeit ab und dann passiert nichts mehr, selbst kleine kratzer versiegeln sich ganz schnell wieder.
Was den Einsatz im Teichbereich für Stege und Brücken angeht, dann schaut mal u.a. bei Naturgard rein, die bieten ein kompl. System für diese Konstruktionen aus Alu an.
Nur Zink sollte man nicht nehmen denn das korrodiert immer weiter und gibt dabei konstant die Zinkionen ans Wasser ab.

LG René


----------



## Patrick K (30. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Brücke über Teich empfehlenswert ?  Erfahrungen gesucht*

Hallo Rene 

meine Erfahrung mit Alu war das es auf dauer zum Teil sehr "ANGEKNABBERT" aussah, keine Ahnung warum, aber es find in einer Ecke an und ging auch so lange bis sich das Alu quasi auflöste .

Ich würde wenn Metall (ich weis Alu ist eigentlich keines, zumindest für meinen Berufschullehrer) nur V2a benutzen nicht nur  wegen der Haltbarkeit sondern auch wegen meiner möglichkeit der Verarbeitung 

Gruss Obs


----------



## samorai (30. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Brücke über Teich empfehlenswert ?  Erfahrungen gesucht*

He Jung's!
Ich habe gar nicht mit dem Buntmetall angefangen! Hallo, der letzte Stand der Dinge war die Unterkonstruktion für eine Brücke,die auf einer Seite 25cm tiefer ist und die man mit einem Rolly
befahren könnte.Ich dachte an eine Holzkonstruktion, kein Metall.Immer so einfach wie möglich!!!
Und ganz nebenbei,Ihr redet hier mit einem Dachklempner,Sprengler der sich ein halbes Leben lang seine Finger aufgeschnitten hat,an Zink,Kupfer oder Alu.
       meine Katzenhütte ein LEISTENDACH, Vorläufer vom Pfalzdach

       Vogelhaus mit Relief von Vögeln(so gut wie es ging)

        Selbstgebauter Leuchtturm

 

   Verziehrung vom Nachbar's Stromhaus (sich drehender Koi)

LG Ron!


----------



## Patrick K (30. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Brücke über Teich empfehlenswert ?  Erfahrungen gesucht*

Hallo Ron 

man kann es ja auch ein halbes Leben lang falsch gemacht haben 

aber du hast RECHT, mit dem Holz würde man wohl am besten fahren 

Gruss Obs


----------



## samorai (30. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Brücke über Teich empfehlenswert ?  Erfahrungen gesucht*

He Patrick!
Wie meinst Du den ersten Satz? Eigentlich war ich glücklich in meinen Beruf.Bis die alte Firma nicht mehr wollte,der neue Chef war solch ein "Möchte-Gern" ARSCHLOCH, man hatte schon Bauchschmerzen bevor man überhaupt in der Firma war. Und dann hatte ich einfach das Klempner Dasein so satt.
Ich weiß schon wie sich speziell die Buntmetall-Ionen verhalten!

LG Ron!


----------



## Patrick K (1. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Brücke über Teich empfehlenswert ?  Erfahrungen gesucht*

Hallo

Ich denke eine Brücke aus Holz wäre nicht nur optisch schön ,sondern auch am Preisgünstigsten


 [OT] Und hey Ron 

Ich meinte das so wie es ein Pfälzer meint ,kann zwar so sein ,war aber eher allgemein gehalten und mehr ein Spass :smoki

bis 23 Uhr 01 wusste ich noch nicht mal das du diesen Beruf hattest 


Das mit so einem Chef kenn ich zu gut, Ich hatte vor meiner Selbstständigkeit auch so einen , zB. auf die frage nach mehr Lohn , kam die Antwort ich soll Kinder machen , dann gibt es Kindergeld (Sorry Idiot)[/OT]

Gruss Obs


----------



## samorai (1. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Brücke über Teich empfehlenswert ?  Erfahrungen gesucht*

He Patrick!
War er groß? Dein Chef, dann würde Deine Flack wieder zum Einsatz kommen!

Gute Nacht Ron!

Meiner war groß!


----------



## Reiner_ (1. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Brücke über Teich empfehlenswert ?  Erfahrungen gesucht*

Hallo zusammen,

Ich zeig euch anhand eines Fotos, was ich mit unserem Teich und dem Thema Brücke plane.

Leider macht mir das Thema Gefälle und 10 cm Luft zwischen Wasserstand und Unterkante der Brücke noch Sorgen.

Die Schnur ist auf Höhe der Teichumrandung ausgerichtet.

Evtl hat jemand von Euch eine Idee.

LG

Reiner

PS: egal ich das Bild drehe und dann  hochladen es steht immer auf dem Kopf.  :-(


----------



## Reiner_ (1. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Brücke über Teich empfehlenswert ?  Erfahrungen gesucht*

Blick auf die vorhandene Sitzecke mit angeschrägter Zuwegung. 
Selbst bei dieser Schräge (25 cm bei 2m Länge) ist bei der Zuwegung mit dem Rolli Unterstützung notwendig.

Dafür geht das runterfahren um so besser  Ich glaube wir haben unser Mädchen da schon öfter hochgeschoben, nur weil die Abfahrt so einen Spass macht.

Gruß. Reiner


----------



## troll20 (1. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Brücke über Teich empfehlenswert ?  Erfahrungen gesucht*

[OT]Hallo Ron obwohl ich dich und Patrick persönlich erwähnt habe, war die Aussage eher Allgemein gemeint. 
Das du Ron früher irgend etwas mit Metall gemacht hast war mir noch im Hinterkopf, du hattest ja deinen Leuchtturm schon mal vorgestellt.
@ Patrick zur Aussage:  





> Ich denke eine Brücke aus Holz wäre nicht nur optisch schön ,sondern auch am Preisgünstigsten


Ich denke das es auf die Bezugsmöglichkeiten und das Handwerkliche Geschick ankommt. Besonders was die Optik angeht.
Günstiger als V2A oder V4A wird es gewiss [/OT]

Hallo Reiner, ebend war das Bild noch aufn Kopf, aber nu is es ganz wech ???

LG René

Ah da is es ja, mmm da wird es etwas klarer für mich was du meinst.


----------



## Reiner_ (1. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Brücke über Teich empfehlenswert ?  Erfahrungen gesucht*

Neuer Versuch im neuen Beitrag.

Apple lässt grüssen.


----------



## Kamilah (2. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Brücke über Teich empfehlenswert ?  Erfahrungen gesucht*

Hmmmm.... und wenn du die Brücke bis an die Sitzecke verlängerst, damit die Schräge länger und damit sanfter wird?
Eventuell den Weg etwas "anheben", damit er fließend in die Brücke übergeht?

Andere Frage:
Steht die __ Birke nachher im Teich? 

LG
Bille


----------



## samorai (2. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Brücke über Teich empfehlenswert ?  Erfahrungen gesucht*

Hallo Reiner!
Du bist ja noch bei der Planung im "vordersten Feld" bildlich gesprochen. Wenn Du schreibst es gibt schon einige Anstrengungen nur um 25cm Berg auf zu fahren. Dann gibt es nur noch eine Möglichkeit versetze die Brücke um 90 Grad und verändere Deine Teich Skizze. Die Brücke verläuft dann nicht mehr mit dem Gefälle Deines Grund und Boden sondern im rechten Winkel dazu, die Ebenen sollten dann einigermaßen gleich verlaufen und die Brücke hätte kein Gefälle mehr. Man kann wie oben angeführt noch Wege anheben oder versenken,aber mehr ist absolut nicht drin. Jetzt liegt es an Dir, den einen oder anderen Vorschlag zu verarbeiten.

LG Ron!


----------



## muh.gp (2. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Brücke über Teich empfehlenswert ?  Erfahrungen gesucht*

Hallo Reiner,

anbei mal der Beitrag aus meiner Teichbaudoku mit Bildern der Brücke.

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/443285/36

Der bei mir ebenfalls vorhandene Höhenunterschied von ca 25 cm wurde mit einer Stufe und dem Anheben des Weges zur Brücke überwunden. Die Brücke ist ca. 3 Meter lang und 0,9 Meter breit. Sie ist unsere "Hauptverkehrsstraße" zwischen Parkplatz und Haus und funktioniert bestens. 

Das Grundgestell ist aus verzinktem Stahl, die Beplankung aus __ Douglasie. Der Freiraum zwischen höchsten Wasserspiegel und Stahlträger liegt bei ca. 10 bis 12 cm.

Die Eindrücke von Uta kann ich nur teilen. Zum füttern und beobachten meiner Fische gibt es keinen besseren Platz als die Brücke!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## samorai (2. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Brücke über Teich empfehlenswert ?  Erfahrungen gesucht*

Reiner ist ja anwesend,oder ist es zu früh zu fragen,für was er sich entschieden hat?

LG Ron!


----------



## Reiner_ (2. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Brücke über Teich empfehlenswert ?  Erfahrungen gesucht*

Hallo Ron,

Wenn ich die Brücke um 90 Grad zur __ Birke drehe, beträgt das Gefälle ebenfalls 25 cm und mehr.
Also wirklich entschieden habe ich mich noch nicht.

@ Holger: deinen Teichbau Beitrag habe ich als einen der ersten Beiträge hier im Forum von vorne bis hinten gelesen. Daher könnte Mann sagen, die Idee mit der Brücke habe ich mir bei dir abgeschaut.
Da unsere Brücke auf jeden Fall barrierefrei sein muss, ist eine Stufe zu vermeiden. Ansonsten wäre es ja überhaupt kein Thema.

Gruß Reiner


----------



## simon (2. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Brücke über Teich empfehlenswert ?  Erfahrungen gesucht*

moin moin
nur mal zum verstehen,wo kommen die 25 cm höhenunterschied denn her?
ich verstehe es noch nicht so ganz
gruss simon


----------



## muh.gp (2. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Brücke über Teich empfehlenswert ?  Erfahrungen gesucht*

N'Abend,

warum nimmst du nicht deinen Aushub und schüttest die Rasenfläche auf? Das kannst du dann ja allmählich abfallen lassen. Eigentlich ist der Gedanke zu einfach, als das nicht irgendetwas dagegen sprechen würde...

Wenn ich mir so die zwei Bilder von deinem Garten mit den tollen Pflanzen anschaue, dann wird dein Teich in meiner Vorstellung ein Traum!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## zAiMoN (3. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Brücke über Teich empfehlenswert ?  Erfahrungen gesucht*

Hallo Reiner,

Wie findest du die Idee,  

einen Steg über die Linke Seite wo jetzt der alte Teich ist ?

Also nicht komplett auf dem Bild an der linken Seite ;-)

Ist bestimmt ungefährlicher als ne Brücke


----------



## Reiner_ (5. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Brücke über Teich empfehlenswert ?  Erfahrungen gesucht*



Kamilah schrieb:


> Andere Frage:
> Steht die __ Birke nachher im Teich?



Hallo Bille,

die Birke ist heute einer anderen Verwendung zugeführt worden.
Damit ist der Beginn für die Erweiterung des  Teiches auch gestartet.

Wie ich das Höhenproblem löse ist noch offen, notfalls wie von Holger geschrieben, den Teichaushub (Mutterboden) für die Anhebung der gesamten Rasenfläche nutzen.
Diesen Schritt wollte ich eigentlich vermeiden, aber ...



zAiMoN schrieb:


> Hallo Reiner,
> 
> Wie findest du die Idee,
> 
> ...



Wäre auch eine Möglichkeit, was auf den Bildern nicht zu sehen ist, von der linken Seite gibt es noch eine Zuwegung 
(von hinten durch den Garten) zur Sitzecke, ist halt nur ein grösserer Umweg. Hier muss die Wegbreite noch für den Rolli verbreitert werden. Steht schon auf der ToDo Liste. Das Thema Steg werden wir bei der Gelegenheit gleich mit aufnehmen. Wo ein Steg ist, kann kein Girsch wachsen. 


Viele Grüsse 

Reiner


----------



## BobbyT (5. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Brücke über Teich empfehlenswert ?  Erfahrungen gesucht*

Hi,

ich will auch eine Brücke. Meine Testbrücke war ein voller Erfolg. Fische konnten bei Wind besser gefüttert werden, nicht nur der Hund hatte eine Superblick, die Nachbars Katzen fanden sie auch gut und ich konnte besser in der Mitte des Teiches hantieren (verblühte Seerosen abschneiden etc.). Damit man besser ans Wasser kommt würde ich die flache Variante nehmen.

LG 
Ulrike


----------



## samorai (6. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Brücke über Teich empfehlenswert ?  Erfahrungen gesucht*

Hallo!
Was hier noch keiner erwähnt hat. Die Brücke über den Teich wird auch von der Fisch-Seite sehr begrüßt, es ist ein schattiger Ort, wo die Fische im Sommer gerne verweilen.

LG Ron!


----------



## muh.gp (6. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Brücke über Teich empfehlenswert ?  Erfahrungen gesucht*



samorai schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Was hier noch keiner erwähnt hat. Die Brücke über den Teich wird auch von der Fisch-Seite sehr begrüßt, es ist ein schattiger Ort, wo die Fische im Sommer gerne verweilen.
> 
> LG Ron!



Hallo Ron,

stimmt genau, meine Fische lieben den Platz unter Brücke und beim sommerlichen Riesenhagel Ende Juli hat sie meinen Koi das Leben gerettet. 

Somit ist eine Brücke am Gartenteich eine echte Win-Win-Geschichte!

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## koizuverschenken (7. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Brücke über Teich empfehlenswert ?  Erfahrungen gesucht*

lieber" ron, ich dachte immer das solche kindereien" in einem forum nix zu suchen haben!?
ich habe lediglich meine erfahrung kund getan!
noch habe ich behauptet meister zu sein!
ich befasse mich seit meiner kindheit mit wasser und da macht man so seine erfahrungen! 
mag sein das es an der unkenntniss ueber metalle lag, aber es gingen ueber die jahre, und nicht nur bei mir fische wegen metall in, am und ueber dem wasser kaputt!!!
was du da so schreibst von ionen und so, mag ja gut und recht sein!
oft wird aber von hinzugerufenen gewerken', die sich vieleicht' nicht so auskennen mit der auswirkung verschiedener legierungen im bezug auf langjaehrig, wasser und der lebewesen darin!!!
und wenn du wie ich an einem teich gerufen wirst, wo verschiedenste materialien verbaut wurden! die fische einer nach dem anderen dahin siechen, und ich rede hier von goldfischen und koi die das ein und alles der familie waren, dann ist man schon etwas nachdenklich gestimmt auf die sorglosigkeit der berufe die da mitgewirkt haben!
holz ist ja auch so eine sache, je nach dem von wo es kommt und wer es gelagert hatte koennen von vorher gelagertem oder darueber stehendem, schadstoffe einwirken!
entgegen deiner halbherzigen leicht humoristisch angehauchten antwort, befasse ich mich schon sehr eingehend mit der verwendbarkeit und moeglichkeit der materialien!
mir ist auch bekannt das kupfer gerne zur algenbekaempfung verwendung findet! manche sogar ueber kupferbelegte daecher ihr wasser fuer den teich sammeln!
also waere es schoen wenn du deine meinung mal ueberdenkst und auch mit einfliessen laesst dass nicht jeder genug fachwissen hat um abzesehen was fischfreundlich ist und was das wasser belasten kann wenn die umstaende zusammenkommen!
es passiert ja auch das leute bruecken mit dampfstrahlern und dabei nur mit sauberem wasser reinigen!
inwieweit das evtl. verwendete mittel vom vorherigen waschgang verduennt oder noch vorhanden ist sei dahingestellt!
und was der wasserdruck mit der patina macht ist auch nicht so sicher!?
alles in alllem finde ich deine reaktion auf meinen beitrag daneben und der sache bzw. der eigentlichen frage ansich unbrauchbar! 
wenn dir langweilig ist, dann lies ein paar schlaue buecher ueber gespraechsregeln und danach ueber den einfluss von schadstoffen auf die tier und pflanzenwelt im wasser! 
trotzdem danke fuer deine belehrungen", und weiterhin viel spass beim leute niederschreiben!
ich denke solange es menschen wie dich in foren gibt wird es nicht langweilig und fehlt nicht an humor und witz! 
was der als meister" titulierte davon haelt scheint dir ja nicht so wichtig zu sein hauptsache du wirst deine keckse deine scherzigen los!?
herzliche gruesse 
robert
und nix fuer ungut!


----------



## koizuverschenken (7. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Brücke über Teich empfehlenswert ?  Erfahrungen gesucht*

so und hier nochmal abgesetzt vom vorigen beitrag eine empfehlung!
ich sah einen film auf arte ueber neueste studien zu aluminium, das brustkrebs, durch deo das aluminium enthaelt entsteht! schmeisst sofort alle aluminiumhaltigen deos weg! die forschung hat rausgefunden das eine brustkrebsform in der naehe von achseln entsteht bei frauen die deo mit aluminium benutzen!
das in vielen kosmetika, sonnenschutz, medikamenten , impfstoffen und teilweise in trinkwasser als reinigung verwendet wird etc, in maloxan bei sodbrennen beispielsweise und es steht auch genau beschrieben das dadurch demenz( alzheimer") bei regelmaessiger einnahme ausgeloest werden kann!  auf arte.de+7 gibts den film unter xenius:aluminium:ein krankmacher? und das interview mit dr.christopher exley er erforscht die giftigkeit von aluminium! erstausstrahlung 12.3.13 20:25uhr
sagt das auch weiter! 
das sind die ergebnisse jahrelanger studien von experten und wissenschaftlern die zum teil eigene mittel aufwenden mussten da fuer diese forschung angeblich kein bedarf besteht! warum wohl!? koennte es daran liegen das alu als rohstoff aesserst wichtig ist in der wirtschaft!? 
herzliche gruesse
robert


----------



## koizuverschenken (7. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Brücke über Teich empfehlenswert ?  Erfahrungen gesucht*

ach ja ron, da ich ja hier in allen bereichen auf deine aufmerksamkeit hoffen" kann werde ich mir in zukunft vorher ueberlegen ob ich es oeffentlich mache oder lieber direkt mit den fragestellern" maile!
damit hier der speicherplatz fuer sinnvolle unterhaltungen offen bleibt
aber! alles gut so bist du halt nun mal, und ich zeige dir damit das ich deine antwort ernst nehme!
ich mag menschen wie dich ansich schon, weil sie einem zeigen das wenn man was schreibt es in alle richtungen bedacht werden sollte auch in die deine!
aber da ich kein rechtsgelehrter bin, mach ich halt so wie ich es mir denke das es den anderen hilft!
und weisst was schade ist, das ich manchmal feststelle das menschen wie du durch solche beitraege, zwar humoristisch zeigen was sie drauf haben! inhaltlich es aber darauf schliessen laesst das dein teich evtl. die eine oder andere unvollkommenheit aufweist!? da es dir scheinbar eher darauf ankommt menschen wie mich unnoetigerweise zum meister zu ernennen obwohl ich nur wenig weiss ueber das ganze, mit dem bischen aber bisher vielen geholfen habe unser hobby mit wasser etwas", besser zu bewaeltigen!!!
je nach dem aus welcher gesinnung, beruf oder sonstigem werdegang man auf das thema "wasserhaltung" gelangt, ist es mir immer wieder hilfreich, weil jeder sein wissen und seine erfahrungen frueher oder spaeter mit 
in sein hobby einfliessen laesst. davon provitieren wir alle letztendlich!!!
dein beitrag war fuer mich unterm strich brauchbar!!! wenn du es anders aufgebaut haettest gaebe es zwischenmenschlich mehr sinn
ich hatte auch vor meine erfahrungen mit wasser und dem was darin und rundherum so ist, die ich seit ca. 40 jahren sammeln durfte, hier in einen beitrag zu schreiben, da ich aber deiner evtl. kritik rechnung tragen muesste, denke ich lasse ich das vorerst!
schoenen herzlichen gruess 
an dich und an alle 
gesundheit liebe glueck
robert


----------



## Limnos (7. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Brücke über Teich empfehlenswert ?  Erfahrungen gesucht*

Hi

Ich denke nicht, dass Metalle (mit Ausnahme von Kupfer) eine ernst zu nehmende Gefahr für Wassertiere darstellen, bzw. für Misserfolge verantwortlich sind. Jedenfalls nicht unsere gängigsten Gebrauchsmetalle. Im aggressiven Meerwasser werden Wracks ruck zuck von Wirbellosen aller Art bewachsen und Fische schwimmen in ihnen herum. Eisen hat Probleme mit dem Wasser, aber nicht das Wasser oder seine Bewohner mit dem Eisen. Ich habe Getränkedosen in Baggerlöchern gesehen, die komplett mit Wandermuscheln bewachsen waren. Alufolie ist nahrungsmittelecht. Ich sehe eher ein ästhetisches Problem darin, Metalle an einem Naturteich zu verwenden. 
Was Holz anbelangt, so habe ich aus behandelten Kanthölzern und ebenfalls imprägnierten Laufplanken eine Brücke über einen Teich gemacht, der geschätzte 5 cbm Wasser hat. __ Schnecken, __ Muscheln, Insektenlarven verschiedener Art leben darin und daran, ohne dass ich irgend etwas Negatives feststellen könnte.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## samorai (8. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Brücke über Teich empfehlenswert ?  Erfahrungen gesucht*

So Robert, nu haste mich angeklagt, darauf nehme ich mir das Recht auf Verteidigung.
Ich gehe mal ein paar Beiträge zurück:
# Beitrag 17: meine Zeichnung ohne Angabe über Materialien.
# Beitrag 20: von Dir, Zitat:...."unkaputtbares Metall, Alu, Kupfer u.ä. oxidations gefährdete Würde ich nicht verwenden.
# Beitrag 21: Aufzählung von mir wo, Buntmetall eingesetzt wird, Teilweise im Wasserbereich und nicht im Wasserbereich.
# Beitrag 22: Patrick stößt dazu und schreibt: .....das Kupfer im oder am Teich auf Dauer auch höhere Pflanzen schädigt. .....(weiter schreibt er) ...oder Alu sich am Teich, je nach Legierung sich extrem schnell verabschieden kann.
# Beitrag 24: schreibt Patrick ; meine Erfahrung mit Alu war das es auf Dauer zum Teil sehr" ANGEKNABBERT" aussah !
# Beitrag 25: von mir;  da steht dann schon damit ich gar kein Metall gemeint habe.

Was ist  falsch an meine Beträge?
Kreidest Du mir jetzt den Meister an?

LG Ron!


----------



## muh.gp (8. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Brücke über Teich empfehlenswert ?  Erfahrungen gesucht*

So, wie wäre es, wenn wir einfach wieder zum Thema zurück kehren? Ich glaube, das war Reiner und das Problem mit dem Absatz seiner Brücke bzw. dem Höhenunterschied...

Ich versuche es mal: Gibt es schon neue oder abschließende Erkenntnisse, Reiner?

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Reiner_ (8. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Brücke über Teich empfehlenswert ?  Erfahrungen gesucht*

Hallo Holger,

Danke das Du versuchst diesem Thread wieder zum eigentlichen Tema zurückzuführen.

Heute haben wir mit den  Ausgrabungen in der Gartenseite weiter gemacht.
Die alte Grundmauer vom Gartenzaun ist in einem Teilbereich entfernt.

Mein Hauptthema, der Höhenausgleich im Bereich der Brücke ist noch offen.
Ist doch irgendwie doof wenn ich auf der gesamten Rasenfläche ein Gefälle einarbeite.

Viele Grüße 

Reiner


----------



## simon (8. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Brücke über Teich empfehlenswert ?  Erfahrungen gesucht*

hallo reiner
welche steigung würd dein mädchen denn schaffen??
wirklich ein schweres thema diese brücke,zumal wenn ich das auf den bildern richtig sehe eben diese sitzgelegenheit erhöht ist und der rest vom gelänge/garten tiefer liegt.
nur intresse halber würdest du denn die brücke auch länger als 2 m  machen wollen?
gruss simon


----------



## Reiner_ (9. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Brücke über Teich empfehlenswert ?  Erfahrungen gesucht*

Hallo Simon,

Eine Steigung von 5 - 6% ist schaffbar. Mit einseitigem Festhalten am Geländer evtl. noch eine größere Steigung.

So wie es zur Zeit aussieht, muß ich wohl auf die Brücke mit der Teicherweiterung Richtung Haus verzichten. 
Hierfür ist die Rollstuhl Zuwegung jedoch nicht der Hauptgrund.

Gruß Reiner


----------



## andreas w. (13. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Brücke über Teich empfehlenswert ?  Erfahrungen gesucht*

He Reiner,

hab das Ganze eben erst gelesen - wir haben seit mehreren Jahren eine Brücke am/übern Teich. Eine Holzbrücke in gerundeter Form. Deshalb weil dahinter unser Nutzgarten, und somit einfacher erreichbar ist. Was ich damals übersehen hatte, wenn das Holz auf dem man läuft nass wird, wird es glatt :shock und auch mich hat´s da schon hingehauen. 
Wenn Du die Möglichkeit hast, mach die Brücke gerade oder mit so wenig Biegung wie möglich. Aus statischen Gründen vielleicht eine gaaaaanz leichte konvex-Biegung, aber besser keine und die Laufbretter mit Rillen zum Wasserablauf.

Viel Spaß und Gruß, Andreas


----------



## samorai (30. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Brücke über Teich empfehlenswert ?  Erfahrungen gesucht*

Hallo Reiner!
Es gibt noch etwas anderes , Das Armbrust-Prinzip! Noch mal meine Konstruktion: eine Gerade mit einer Schräge.
Wenn auf der Schräge ein geschlitztes Kastenprofil mit einem Mitnehmer der durch eine Feder gespannt wird (beim runter fahren) und beim hoch fahren einrastet oder wieder entlastet wird müßte der  extra Schwung da sein. Aber besser man wendet sich einer Schlosser-Firma zu, manchmal gibt es da richtig gute Tüfftler.


----------

